# ADA Aqua Soil II- How much needed for 29 gal tank



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of rescaping and using Aqua soil II.
How much of it do I need for a 29 gal tank. The tank is going to be mainly moss. I need the aqua soil for lowering PH purpose.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

1 9L bag gives you about a 3/4 inch layer in a 29 gallon. If you're just going for mosses then 1 bag will be fine. 

-John N.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks John.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't see using ADA Aquasoil just to lower the pH. If you plan on using only mosses there won't be enough plant growth to keep up with the ammonia leaching from the Aquasoil, so you will need to change water a lot to control it for a few weeks. By the time the leaching is diminished the effect on pH will also be diminished. Why are you trying to lower the pH?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

CRS Shrimp.
I may just save money on the ADA soil and just use peat to lower the PH. or RO/DI Water.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I used 1 bag of aquasoil for my CRS tank for the purposes of lowering pH, and it has worked well for me.

The ammonia leaching stopped after about a month of constant waterchanges. The lowering pH properties has lasted well about a year. I just recently put in a new bag to start the system over again. 

-John N.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

you could have had the same effect using peat. using aquasoil for the sole purpose of lowering your ph is an utter waste. Use regular gravel and peat. Its not like aquasoil is so cheap that its not a big deal, why spend the cash on "aquasoil" when your not using it to grow plants?


----------

